# install XP on Sony Vaio without CD



## rakda (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi. 

I have a Sony Vaio vgn-FS515E notebook and I need to reinstall Windows XP Home Edition. The problem is I did not get am installation CD when I purchased the computer and now I don't know what to do about it. Apparently I was supposed to back up Windows on a DVD myself, which I had no idea how to do so I didn't. I noticed that there is a recovery partition on E but I don't know how to run that either. The autorun thing does not work. All I could install from there are the Sony drivers, but not Windows.

Is there any kind soul out there that would be able to help? If not with technical help do you happen to know whether there is a way that I can get a CD to install Windows and who I should ask for that: Windows or Sony?


Thanks a bunch...


----------



## grimx133 (Jan 15, 2008)

Try hitting F10 when booting up, if you have a hidden recovery partition it should reinstall that way. Did a bit of searching and found that on a message board. Hit the key after post and before the operating system begins to load the same way you would use F2 to access your bios or F8 for boot options.
Worth a try anyway. Of course that form of recovery means you lose all your data and the machine ends up like it just came out of the factory.


----------



## ThorXP (Mar 11, 2008)

*Welcome to TSF....*

If you failed to make the appropriate recovery disk(s) then the only solution is to contact Sony tech support and order the recovery disk set for this model computer, it will cost you less than a Microsoft install disk by a lot and this will be minus all of the work to unsuccessfully get around it.


----------



## Lenny101 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hi rakda, I know it was a year ago, but I'm having the same problem with VGN-FS515E. Did you get hold of your recovery discs ? I Think from reading else where, Sony may sell them?! But not cheap! 

Cheers


----------

